
Seagate Achieves 16TB Capacity on Internal HAMR Test Units - el_duderino
https://blog.seagate.com/craftsman-ship/hamr-milestone-seagate-achieves-16tb-capacity-on-internal-hamr-test-units/
======
octosphere
Such an awesome animation
[https://i.imgur.com/dRuFY9h.mp4](https://i.imgur.com/dRuFY9h.mp4)

